# Wholely vanishing subthreads Batman!



## ElRay (Oct 11, 2007)

This is bizzare. I was in the thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/38423-010-a440-26-scale.html and saw a sub-thread where (IIRC) Desecrated was asking Gary about how he was installing the ballends. There was a post that stated "I just like to know how thongs (sic) work". I wanted to ass a witty reply, but that whole subthread vanished and now there's a post at the end by Desecrated that seems to belong in another thread.

Ray


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 11, 2007)

You can make a witty remake here if you want to,. But that post is on page 2, and the last thing I've written in that thread is on page 3. So go back to page 2 and quote it, or just write it here.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 11, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> You can make a witty remake here if you want to,.



Maybe I could film a witty remake of "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels" and post it here?


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 11, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Maybe I could film a witty remake of "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels" and post it here?



What ever amuses your sexual drive....


----------



## ElRay (Oct 11, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> You can make a witty remake here if you want to,. But that post is on page 2, and the last thing I've written in that thread is on page 3. So go back to page 2 and quote it, or just write it here.


That's what's weird. I see only 15 posts now. And I've tried two different browsers (Safari & Camino), so I doubt it's some kind of cache error. Let me try Opera or Firefox and see if I get the full thread.

Ray

Bizarre. I still don't see it. You also used the phrase "trade secret" too, didn't you? I can't even find the posts via search.


----------



## Drew (Oct 12, 2007)

Mwah-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 12, 2007)

The gods are on my side. I will sacrifice a goat in your name.


----------

